# New in East Texas



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Millicent. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Millicent (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. We are having an awesome time with archery. This past year with the kids was totally heartwarming and brightened our every weekend.

I will take private lessons this summer so that I can go back next year and do a better job of helping them succeed.

Thanks for the site and all the help that the members give to each other. 

Milli


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!


----------

